
Arthur C. Clarke: Communications in the Second Century of the Telephone (1977) - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2019/01/30/arthur-c-clarke-communications-in-the-second-century-of-the-telephone-1977/
======
Rebelgecko
I haven't finished reading yet, but some of the ideas presented are so
prescient I thought it was fake at first— I got a chuckle out of the "large-
screen, high-definition Picturephone-Plus". With the exception of the end of
timezones (people like being awake during the day), a lot of the big ideas
Clarke mentions have already come to pass or conceivably could in the near
future.

~~~
porpoisely
I rewatched 2001 : Space Odyssey last summer and was surprised how prescient
he was about certain things. He got video calling right, but I also chuckled
when people were still dialing on a physical number pad. He got the big idea
right but was off on little details.

~~~
jhbadger
Even Blade Runner made over a decade later (1982), had number pads on its
video phones despite touch screen technology being available in real life
(PLATO terminals, for example). Yes, maybe failure of vision, but remember
until the smartphone era a decade ago (where screen space became all
important) even mobile phones generally still had a physical number pad under
the screen.

